# Volunteers needed in Sydney



## jeanniezone

How Gender and Culture Shape the Experiences of Chinese Female Expatriates at Work

Volunteers needed
Are you Chinese, female and working in Sydney? If so, would you like to share your thoughts about how gender and culture shape your experience at workplace? I am a student at Western Sydney University conducting this research for my Master’s thesis.
You will be asked to fill in a simple questionnaire first, which takes approx. 5 minutes; and if you meet the study requirements, you will be asked to participate in a follow-up interview for 60-90 minutes. 
If you proceed to the interview stage you will be reimbursed with a $30 Woolworths gift voucher for your time 
If you are interested, please contact Yinghua Yu via this forum or via phone +61 040 252 8006 for further information. 

This study has been approved by the Human Research Ethics Committee at Western Sydney University. The ethics reference number is: H12063


----------

